# Laser Treatments and Arthritis



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with doing laser treatments to help alleviate arthritis? My poor sheltie girl that lives with my parents is suffering horribly and none of the traditional stuff has helped much (Rimadyl, DuraLactin, Asprin occasionally, Glucosamine). In less than a year she has gotten to the point where she can hardly walk and she was originally diagnosed by the x-rays as mild--but it is in the elbows which I understand is a very bad spot. She is only nine...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with it, but I know they do it at the veterinary school here in IL, so it must have some clinical evidence that it works.
Have you tried accupuncture or chiropractic? My dog benefits a lot from chiro, but my vet says most people feel accupuncture works better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might check with a vet school in your area or a orthopedic doctor. Good luck, it hurts to see them struggling to walk.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Does anyone have any experience with doing laser treatments to help alleviate arthritis? My poor sheltie girl that lives with my parents is suffering horribly and none of the traditional stuff has helped much (Rimadyl, DuraLactin, Asprin occasionally, Glucosamine). In less than a year she has gotten to the point where she can hardly walk and she was originally diagnosed by the x-rays as mild--but it is in the elbows which I understand is a very bad spot. She is only nine...


 
My dogs get regular VOM and cold laser treatments. Works WONDERS. I believe it is what kept our old Dave pain free for another 2 years, with only sporadic administration of Metacam.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Does anyone have any experience with doing laser treatments to help alleviate arthritis? My poor sheltie girl that lives with my parents is suffering horribly and none of the traditional stuff has helped much (Rimadyl, DuraLactin, Asprin occasionally, Glucosamine). In less than a year she has gotten to the point where she can hardly walk and she was originally diagnosed by the x-rays as mild--but it is in the elbows which I understand is a very bad spot. She is only nine...


Acupuncture might help. But also ask your vet about Adequan injections. They can offer a lot of relief.


----------

